# Buying a used car



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

looking for a personal car that will also be used for ubereats.
Budget is 5 or 6k. looking for one with the lowest mileage I can find for this budget.
Labor is expensive regardless of the brand. What's your recommendation of a reliable brand that requires the least visits to the mechanic for anything other than regular maintenance?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ubereats2020 said:


> What's your recommendation of a reliable brand that requires the least visits to the mechanic for anything other than regular maintenance?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ubereats2020 said:


> looking for a personal car that will also be used for ubereats.
> Budget is 5 or 6k. looking for one with the lowest mileage I can find for this budget.
> Labor is expensive regardless of the brand. What's your recommendation of a reliable brand that requires the least visits to the mechanic for anything other than regular maintenance?


I'm going to recommend anything from the Volkswagen Audi Group. You just can't go wrong with solid German engineering.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

'10-'13 Camry, Corolla, Prius, Accord, Sonata, Fusion, Altima, or Maxima. Mileage isn't such a big deal on these cars so long as they've been taken care of. Make sure you get the Carfax with a clean title. And have a mechanic inspect it and get it up on the lift before committing to buy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 595421


They dont build 'em like That anymore !


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

1987 Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm going to recommend anything from the Volkswagen Audi Group. You just can't go wrong with solid German engineering.


Except the cost of parts!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ubereats2020 said:


> looking for a personal car that will also be used for ubereats.
> Budget is 5 or 6k. looking for one with the lowest mileage I can find for this budget.
> Labor is expensive regardless of the brand. What's your recommendation of a reliable brand that requires the least visits to the mechanic for anything other than regular maintenance?


Rolls Royce, Bugatti, McLaren, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Porsche. Any one of these are a solid choice for your needs.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm going to recommend anything from the Volkswagen Audi Group. You just can't go wrong with solid German engineering.


Are you suddenly @SHalester 's sock?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Are you suddenly @SHalester 's sock?


NEWSFLASH: nobody get's the senseless humor you, and @SHalester, subscribe to!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ubereats2020 said:


> looking for a personal car that will also be used for ubereats.
> Budget is 5 or 6k. looking for one with the lowest mileage I can find for this budget.
> Labor is expensive regardless of the brand. What's your recommendation of a reliable brand that requires the least visits to the mechanic for anything other than regular maintenance?


Toyota. Anyone can work on them and a very low maintenance. Just keep up on the oil changes. They last forever and certain models get great gas mileage


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Toyota. Anyone can work on them and a very low maintenance. Just keep up on the oil changes. They last forever and certain models get great gas mileage


Yeah, but with OP's budget and the crazy prices at the moment, all he can buy is just about the 1987 Corolla @June132017 mentioned. 😁

I mean... I just saw the other day a 1999 4Runner on Craigslist with 230-some K miles, torn leather (as usual on those) etc. and the guy was asking $9900 for it. Seriously...? 🤦‍♂️ Of course it's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays, but damn...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yeah, but with OP's budget and the crazy prices at the moment, all he can buy is just about the 1987 Corolla @June132017 mentioned. 😁
> 
> I mean... I just saw the other day a 1999 4Runner on Craigslist with 230-some K miles, torn leather (as usual on those) etc. and the guy was asking $9900 for it. Seriously...? 🤦‍♂️ Of course it's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays, but damn...


 he will probably get it. Whoever buys it will probably then put about 15 to 20K into it just on suspension alone There's a 91 listed for 46000 right now! THAT'S insane! 

However I wasn't talking about OP getting a 4Runner. there are other Toyota models out there


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Are you suddenly @SHalester 's sock?


I don't know what car he drives. But if I had to hazard a guess, I'd have to go with Nissan Leaf.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Are you suddenly @SHalester 's sock?


I have a sock? No way. 

and why? I wouldn't touch a german made car.....ever.....mortgaging my house each time just to take it to a german mechanic kills it right there, dead. 

Were you altered when you posted that? fresh off being with your wive(s)? Fell down and hit your head? One wonders.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm going to recommend anything from the Volkswagen Audi Group. You just can't go wrong with solid German engineering.


German imports are expensive to maintain and expensive to repair.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> German imports are expensive to maintain and expensive to repair.


NEIN! I will have you sent to the Eastern front!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Few years old Toyota Yaris. You'll probably die before Yaris does.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I have a sock? No way.
> 
> and why? I wouldn't touch a german made car.....ever.....mortgaging my house each time just to take it to a german mechanic kills it right there, dead.
> 
> Were you altered when you posted that? fresh off being with your wive(s)? Fell down and hit your head? One wonders.


Sarcasm was my point.

German engineered cars are great machines, but require expensive maintenance and are costly to repair.

Unless you are, or know a solid German auto mechanic.

I am also a solid Italian car mechanic.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yeah, but with OP's budget and the crazy prices at the moment, all he can buy is just about the 1987 Corolla @June132017 mentioned. 😁
> 
> I mean... I just saw the other day a 1999 4Runner on Craigslist with 230-some K miles, torn leather (as usual on those) etc. and the guy was asking $9900 for it. Seriously...? 🤦‍♂️ Of course it's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays, but damn...


Prices are high because demand is high. Many of the plants weren’t making as many cars, as they normally did, because the pandemic. Since there’s less new cars, that’s made used obese harder to find and also pricier. 

I agree with others who said go for Toyota. Before you buy a used vehicle, have your mechanic inspect it. Stay away from grandma cars. Ya know the ones that have extremely low miles since they’ve sat in the garage mostly and were only driven to church. Cars are like humans, they need a good workout.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> but require expensive maintenance and are costly to repair.


that right there kills it for me or my wife.

It's like buying a corvette. You can survive buying it, but not insuring it......


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yeah, but with OP's budget and the crazy prices at the moment, all he can buy is just about the 1987 Corolla @June132017 mentioned. 😁
> 
> I mean... I just saw the other day a 1999 4Runner on Craigslist with 230-some K miles, torn leather (as usual on those) etc. and the guy was asking $9900 for it. Seriously...? 🤦‍♂️ Of course it's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays, but damn...


Here's a 2001 with 179K miles listed at $12,000. Will easily get $10-$12K for it . . .easily.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Here's a 2001 with 179K miles listed at $12,000. Will easily get $10-$12K for it . . .easily.
> View attachment 596681


See those all the time, so not a surprise. People are crazy is all I can say... 🤦‍♂️


----------

